# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Under Nar Shaddaa + Exploring Athiss, Korriban and Dromund Kaas!

## Winsane

Here is my first exploration movie for SWTOR! Enjoy!




This is only some of the stuff that i found while leveling 1-25, there will be a lot more epic explorations when i reach higher levels!

----------


## Seminko

Very nice! +rep

----------

